# Siete mai arrivate alle mani per amore?



## Old Disperata78 (28 Novembre 2008)

Io sì, due volte in tutta la vita, una volta ruppi il timpano a un mio fidanzato, una mia amica mi disse di averlo visto baciarsi con una sua ex, così allora presa da un fuoco di rabbia andai a casa sua facendo finta di niente, lui ovviamente stava mentendo chissà da quanto e gli chiesi, così tanto per vedere quanto era falso, "ma tu faresti mai una cosa a 3 con una mia amica?" lui "ma no stai scherzando...amo te voglio solo te"...allora lì mi avvicinai con un sorriso dolcissimo e gli tirai una sberla fortissima sull'orecchio e pam gli bucai il timpano, peccato che con un' operazione riuscirono a sistemarglielo...


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (28 Novembre 2008)

Il massino che ho fatto e' stato spingere con decisione la mia fidanzata sul divano perche' quella sera mi aveva veramente esaurito con le sue litigate senza motivo.....
Si' ! Proprio quella che 8 mesi fa mi ha tradito !

Ma ad una donna non ho mai alzato le mani , neanche nei momenti peggiori.....


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Novembre 2008)

Mai. Ma in caso di tradimento una parte del suo corpo farei in modo che non gli funzionasse più.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mai. Ma in caso di tradimento una parte del suo corpo farei in modo che non gli funzionasse più.


 
una cosa simile a quella occorsa a john bobbit?

mi si gela il sangue al sol pensiero....


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> una cosa simile a quella occorsa a john bobbit?
> 
> mi si gela il sangue al sol pensiero....


La pena è questa per il resto ognuno è libero di fare quello che crede opportuno.
Non vieto nulla.. è libero arbitrio.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> La pena è questa per il resto ognuno è libero di fare quello che crede opportuno.
> Non vieto nulla.. è libero arbitrio.


 
mamma mia!  lo dici con una tal lucidità e freddezza che mi fai paura solo a leggerti!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mai. Ma in caso di tradimento una parte del suo corpo farei in modo che non gli funzionasse più.


la differenza però e che non andrebbe buttato....ma reso totalmente inservibile e riattaccabile....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Novembre 2008)

abbiamo un forum denso di "eviratrici"....


----------



## Mari' (28 Novembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Io sì, due volte in tutta la vita, una volta ruppi il timpano a un mio fidanzato, una mia amica mi disse di averlo visto baciarsi con una sua ex, così allora presa da un fuoco di rabbia andai a casa sua facendo finta di niente, lui ovviamente stava mentendo chissà da quanto e gli chiesi, così tanto per vedere quanto era falso, "ma tu faresti mai una cosa a 3 con una mia amica?" lui "ma no stai scherzando...amo te voglio solo te"...allora lì mi avvicinai con un sorriso dolcissimo e gli tirai una sberla fortissima sull'orecchio e pam gli bucai il timpano, peccato che con un' operazione riuscirono a sistemarglielo...



... e come mai quando hai sorpreso tuo marito con la pecora non hai battuto ciglio?

Come mai?


----------



## Mari' (28 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> abbiamo un forum denso di "eviratrici"....



Ma va la'  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   si dice ma non si fa


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mamma mia!  lo dici con una tal lucidità e freddezza che mi fai paura solo a leggerti!!!


E di cosa hai paura? Non usufruisco mica dell'effetto sorpresa metto in chiaro fin sa subito ^_^ son cosi cara.!!!
Niente finali strappalacrime, perdoni strazianti dove il poveretto è caduto nelle grinfie della Circe ammaliatrice, niente ridicole telefonate alla gente che non conosco, niente fiato sprecato su momenti di debolezza per poi terminare a fare sesso no stop per tre giorni. No no.
Son cosi carina che gli manderei anche i fiori al suo capezzale per ringraziarlo di essersi tolto dalle scatole!!! 
Suvvia non mi sposeresti????


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> la differenza però e che non andrebbe buttato....ma reso totalmente inservibile e riattaccabile....


mmm guarda opterei per uno studio approfondito su come tagliare..! Mica ti puoi fare qualche annetto di galera. Deve rientrare tutto nella legalità! Tanto da far fondare anche un fan club di donne tradite!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e come mai quando hai sorpreso tuo marito con la pecora non hai battuto ciglio?
> 
> Come mai?




























   lo sapevo


----------



## Mari' (28 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo sapevo



Ma ti pare?


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e come mai quando hai sorpreso tuo marito con la pecora non hai battuto ciglio?
> 
> Come mai?



mmmmm ma poi quella pecora che fine ha fatto? Sul serio dov'è finita?????


----------



## Mari' (28 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> mmmmm ma poi quella pecora che fine ha fatto? Sul serio dov'è finita?????




MAH!


----------



## Old latriglia (28 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> mmmmm ma poi quella pecora che fine ha fatto? Sul serio dov'è finita?????


in forno?


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Novembre 2008)

A parte lo scherzo sul taglio....non mi è mai successo ma sì, credo che arriverei alle mani.


----------



## Old matilde (28 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e come mai quando hai sorpreso tuo marito con la pecora non hai battuto ciglio?
> 
> Come mai?



mica la stava baciando!


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> in forno?


 ora ti attaccano da tutti i fronti perchè 6 cattiva e mangi le pecore! a me per la storia che mangio bistecche di cavallo m'hanno massacrata....


----------



## Mari' (28 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> mica la stava baciando!


No, faceva di peggio


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> mmm guarda opterei per uno studio approfondito su come tagliare..! Mica ti puoi fare qualche annetto di galera. Deve rientrare tutto nella legalità! Tanto da far fondare anche un fan club di donne tradite!!


Intanto poi a Bobbit gliel'hanno riattaccato ed ha fatto  carriera come pornoattore.
Dovesse capitarvi di essere a quel punto con vostro marito sono il primo a dire che  dovreste provvedere a far sparire subito il bottino di guerra.
Non sopporto l'idea di un bastardo del genere che adesso se la ride alla faccia di quella povera donna.


----------



## Old latriglia (28 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ora ti attaccano da tutti i fronti perchè 6 cattiva e mangi le pecore! a me per la storia che mangio bistecche di cavallo m'hanno massacrata....


credo lo pensino già anche senza parlar della pecora cotta in forno murato .......
e non accenniamo all'agnello di pasqua ricetta di papi


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> E di cosa hai paura? Non usufruisco mica dell'effetto sorpresa metto in chiaro fin sa subito ^_^ son cosi cara.!!!
> Niente finali strappalacrime, perdoni strazianti dove il poveretto è caduto nelle grinfie della Circe ammaliatrice, niente ridicole telefonate alla gente che non conosco, niente fiato sprecato su momenti di debolezza per poi terminare a fare sesso no stop per tre giorni. No no.
> Son cosi carina che gli manderei anche i fiori al suo capezzale per ringraziarlo di essersi tolto dalle scatole!!!
> *Suvvia non mi sposeresti*????


 
ci devo pensare....


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Intanto poi a Bobbit gliel'hanno riattaccato ed ha fatto  carriera come pornoattore.
> Dovesse capitarvi di essere a quel punto con vostro marito sono il primo a dire che  _*dovreste provvedere a far sparire subito il bottino di guerra.*_
> Non sopporto l'idea di un bastardo del genere che adesso se la ride alla faccia di quella povera donna.


tutti i consigli sono ben accetti!!!


----------



## Old matilde (28 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ora ti attaccano da tutti i fronti perchè 6 cattiva e mangi le pecore! a me per la storia che mangio bistecche di cavallo m'hanno massacrata....



....ihhhh quanto sono difficili.... 
Hannibal _Lechter_


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Novembre 2008)

Io una volta con una mano ho preso per il collo mia moglie, i primi tempi dopo la scoperta della sua storia, ma prima di stringere ho mollato una violenta testata contro il muro per scaricare la rabbia, e l'ho lasciata andare subito.


----------



## Old matilde (28 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> No, faceva di peggio


si ma un bacio è simbolo d'ammmmmore!
(scherzo eh!)


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Novembre 2008)

ad ogni modo, per tornare in topic, non ho mai menato nè uomini nè donne per amore.

preferisco usare un'altro tipo di arma, la più infallibile.....


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ad ogni modo, per tornare in topic, non ho mai menato nè uomini nè donne per amore.
> 
> preferisco usare un'altro tipo di arma, la più infallibile.....



la frusta??


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> la frusta??


no, il cervello.


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Io sì, due volte in tutta la vita, una volta ruppi il timpano a un mio fidanzato, una mia amica mi disse di averlo visto baciarsi con una sua ex, così allora presa da un fuoco di rabbia andai a casa sua facendo finta di niente, lui ovviamente stava mentendo chissà da quanto e gli chiesi, così tanto per vedere quanto era falso, "ma tu faresti mai una cosa a 3 con una mia amica?" lui "ma no stai scherzando...amo te voglio solo te"..*.allora lì mi avvicinai con un sorriso dolcissimo e gli tirai una sberla fortissima sull'orecchio e pam gli bucai il timpano, peccato che con un' operazione riuscirono a sistemarglielo...*


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> no, il cervello.



lo frulli?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> lo frulli?


lo uso! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





sono terribilmente vendicativo e se devo vendicarmi con qualcuno o qualcuna, lo faccio nel modo più cattivo possibile, sempre quando meno se lo aspettano.


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2008)

*Comunque*

una volta lite feroce con mio marito, guardo la sedia, faccio per prenderla con pensieri furibondi... guardo lui... grande e grosso... abbasso la sedia... Siamo scoppiati a ridere e la lite è svanita...


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> lo frulli?


Lo usa come corpo contundente, e qui si spiegano molte cose, tra cui il fatto che nessuna delle sue vittime si è mai ritenuta colpita o ferita da lui.


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lo usa come corpo contundente, e qui si spiegano molte cose, tra cui il fatto che nessuna delle sue vittime si è mai ritenuta colpita o ferita da lui.


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Novembre 2008)

*siete mai arrivati alle mani per amore?*

Si che ci sono arrivata....col mio ex marito.... a parte tutte quelle che ho preso, un giorno ero in bagno a spazzolarmi i capelli ed è scoppiata una lite furibonda.....ci stavamo già separando e tra le urla, mi sono avvicinata a lui e ho cominciato a colpirlo in testa con la spazzola.....
In quel momento pensavo "ecco, sono morta, ora reagisce e mi ammazza!"....invece è stato lì come un sacco, ad incassare tutti i colpi....
Poi si è girato ed ha cominciato a singhiozzare con la testa appoggiata al muro....
Io ero furiosa, ho preso la bambina e l'ho portata fuori dalla porta di ingresso, sono tornata indietro e gridandogli che tanto nn mi faceva pena gli ho assestato pure un bel calcio nel di dietro......
Con tutto quello che aveva fatto se l'era proprio cercata....
Mai avuto rimorso per questo episodio.


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Si che ci sono arrivata....col mio ex marito.... a parte tutte quelle che ho preso, un giorno ero in bagno a spazzolarmi i capelli ed è scoppiata una lite furibonda.....ci stavamo già separando e tra le urla, mi sono avvicinata a lui e ho cominciato a colpirlo in testa con la spazzola.....
> In quel momento pensavo "ecco, sono morta, ora reagisce e mi ammazza!"....invece è stato lì come un sacco, ad incassare tutti i colpi....
> Poi si è girato ed ha cominciato a singhiozzare con la testa appoggiata al muro....
> Io ero furiosa, ho preso la bambina e l'ho portata fuori dalla porta di ingresso, sono tornata indietro e gridandogli che tanto nn mi faceva pena gli ho assestato pure un bel calcio nel di dietro......
> ...


secondo me in quel momento ha realizzato che non saresti stata + la sua vittima. che vigliacco


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Si che ci sono arrivata....col mio ex marito....* a parte tutte quelle che ho preso*, un giorno ero in bagno a spazzolarmi i capelli ed è scoppiata una lite furibonda.....ci stavamo già separando e tra le urla, mi sono avvicinata a lui e ho cominciato a colpirlo in testa con la spazzola.....
> In quel momento pensavo "ecco, sono morta, ora reagisce e mi ammazza!"....invece è stato lì come un sacco, ad incassare tutti i colpi....
> Poi si è girato ed ha cominciato a singhiozzare con la testa appoggiata al muro....
> Io ero furiosa, ho preso la bambina e l'ho portata fuori dalla porta di ingresso, sono tornata indietro e gridandogli che tanto nn mi faceva pena gli ho assestato pure un bel calcio nel di dietro......
> ...
























  mi spiace Mirtilla


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lo usa come corpo contundente, e qui si spiegano molte cose, tra cui il fatto che nessuna delle sue vittime si è mai ritenuta colpita o ferita da lui.


 
ti sati confondendo con un'altra parte del corpo...


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ti sati confondendo con un'altra parte del corpo...


eccolo lì! ma se dice che nessuna ne è rimasta colpita....


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> eccolo lì! ma se dice che nessuna ne è rimasta colpita....


Senti questo suono stridulo? E' il rumore delle sue unghie sul vetro.....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> eccolo lì! ma se dice che nessuna ne è rimasta colpita....


nessuna si ritiene colpita o ferita....è diverso!


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Si che ci sono arrivata....col mio ex marito.... *a parte tutte quelle che ho preso........*
> .


Mirti, tesoro, ti menava?!
Al pensiero mi viene solo voglia di darti un abbraccio tenero tenero. Posso?


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> nessuna si ritiene colpita o ferita....è diverso!


le unghie cominciano a non tenere +....si scivolaaaaaa


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> nessuna si ritiene colpita o ferita....è diverso!


Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkkk!


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mirti, tesoro, ti menava?!
> Al pensiero mi viene solo voglia di darti un abbraccio tenero tenero. Posso?


prego, prego....faccia pure....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si Alce, ne ho prese tante...ero diventata bravissima a inventare storie fantascentifiche per giustificare i lividi..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma è passata, nn ti preoccupare.


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> prego, prego....faccia pure....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che rabbia che mi fanno venire certe cose!
A parte il momento di smarrimento che ho raccontato, e che ho risolto con un bernoccolo mio (Ohi, ohi!), io sono un tipo del tutto pacifico, ma pensando a certi elementi mi monta la rabbia e mi vengono di quegli istinti...... Sarei un ottimo collaudatore di mazze da baseball.


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Che rabbia che mi fanno venire certe cose!
> A parte il momento di smarrimento che ho raccontato, e che ho risolto con un bernoccolo mio (Ohi, ohi!), io sono un tipo del tutto pacifico, ma pensando a certi elementi mi monta la rabbia e mi vengono di quegli istinti...... Sarei un ottimo collaudatore di mazze da baseball.


 
azzzz....alla faccia del tipo pacifico!!! Se le meni con la mazza da baseball sei proprio pacifico! Se nn lo fossi stato cosa usavi?? le bombe a mano???? 





ahahahah!


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> prego, prego....faccia pure....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
che bastardo codardo! però hai vinto tu. un abbraccio


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> azzzz....alla faccia del tipo pacifico!!! Se le meni con la mazza da baseball sei proprio pacifico! Se nn lo fossi stato cosa usavi?? le bombe a mano????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma che hai capito, farlocca???????!!!!!!!!!!
Io pensavo a certi elementi come il tuo simpatico compagnuzzo!


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma che hai capito, farlocca???????!!!!!!!!!!
> Io pensavo a certi elementi come il tuo simpatico compagnuzzo!


 
EX....prego.....EX !


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> prego, prego....faccia pure....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


miiiiiii, come mi amareggiano queste cose....


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> EX....prego.....EX !


Sorry!


----------



## tatitati (28 Novembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Io sì, due volte in tutta la vita, una volta ruppi il timpano a un mio fidanzato, una mia amica mi disse di averlo visto baciarsi con una sua ex, così allora presa da un fuoco di rabbia andai a casa sua facendo finta di niente, lui ovviamente stava mentendo chissà da quanto e gli chiesi, così tanto per vedere quanto era falso, "ma tu faresti mai una cosa a 3 con una mia amica?" lui "ma no stai scherzando...amo te voglio solo te"...allora lì mi avvicinai con un sorriso dolcissimo e gli tirai una sberla fortissima sull'orecchio e pam gli bucai il timpano, peccato che con un' operazione riuscirono a sistemarglielo...


 
no. ma una denuncia sì!


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

*disperata*



Disperata78 ha detto:


> Io sì, due volte in tutta la vita, una volta ruppi il timpano a un mio fidanzato, una mia amica mi disse di averlo visto baciarsi con una sua ex, così allora presa da un fuoco di rabbia andai a casa sua facendo finta di niente, lui ovviamente stava mentendo chissà da quanto e gli chiesi, così tanto per vedere quanto era falso, "ma tu faresti mai una cosa a 3 con una mia amica?" lui "ma no stai scherzando...amo te voglio solo te"...allora lì mi avvicinai con un sorriso dolcissimo e gli tirai una sberla fortissima sull'orecchio e pam gli bucai il timpano, peccato che con un' operazione riuscirono a sistemarglielo...


'azz...che tipo caliente...)) 

ma ti capisco Disperata...anche io ho una sberla a mano aperta a quello **** del coinquino..ma gli sono partiti solo gli occhiali..e l'ho fatto per due volte....che mezza sega che sono...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

*belle*



belledejour ha detto:


> La pena è questa per il resto ognuno è libero di fare quello che crede opportuno.
> Non vieto nulla.. è libero arbitrio.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e come mai quando hai sorpreso tuo marito con la pecora non hai battuto ciglio?
> 
> Come mai?


 
sento il tono di voce 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















orpo..è lei... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















che *****na..me ne ero dimenticata


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> mica la stava baciando!


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ora ti attaccano da tutti i fronti perchè 6 cattiva e mangi le pecore! a me per la storia che mangio bistecche di cavallo m'hanno massacrata....


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> la frusta??


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

*irresponzabbile*







irresponsabile ha detto:


> lo uso!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





























wowooww racconta


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

*alce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io una volta con una mano ho preso per il collo mia moglie, i primi tempi dopo la scoperta della sua storia, ma prima di stringere ho mollato una violenta testata contro il muro per scaricare la rabbia, e l'ho lasciata andare subito.


ecco..quante cose si capiscono ora 

	
	
		
		
	


	









scherzo alce,,,tro tre d mi fa troppo ridere...è carino...assai


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> una volta lite feroce con mio marito, guardo la sedia, faccio per prenderla con pensieri furibondi... guardo lui... grande e grosso... abbasso la sedia... Siamo scoppiati a ridere e la lite è svanita...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

*Mirti*



mirtilla ha detto:


> Si che ci sono arrivata....col mio ex marito.... a parte tutte quelle che ho preso, un giorno ero in bagno a spazzolarmi i capelli ed è scoppiata una lite furibonda.....ci stavamo già separando e tra le urla, mi sono avvicinata a lui e ho cominciato a colpirlo in testa con la spazzola.....
> In quel momento pensavo "ecco, sono morta, ora reagisce e mi ammazza!"....invece è stato lì come un sacco, ad incassare tutti i colpi....
> Poi si è girato ed ha cominciato a singhiozzare con la testa appoggiata al muro....
> Io ero furiosa, ho preso la bambina e l'ho portata fuori dalla porta di ingresso, sono tornata indietro e gridandogli che tanto nn mi faceva pena gli ho assestato pure un bel calcio nel di dietro......
> ...


 





 tremenda questa scena...di lui...che non reagisce e piange....


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> secondo me in quel momento ha realizzato che non saresti stata + la sua vittima. che vigliacco


Già....



soleluna80 ha detto:


> che bastardo codardo! però hai vinto tu. un abbraccio


Su questo non so..... nn so chi abbia vinto e chi abbia perso.....


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tremenda questa scena...di lui...che non reagisce e piange....


 
In che senso tremenda micio?


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> In che senso tremenda micio?


il fatto che lui sia stato cosi Passivo..mirtilla..questo mi ha colpito...

si poteva difendere...o scappare...o urlare qualcosa...e invece no...


----------



## tatitati (28 Novembre 2008)

ciao micia buondì


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> il fatto che lui sia stato cosi Passivo..mirtilla..questo mi ha colpito...
> 
> si poteva difendere...o scappare...o urlare qualcosa...e invece no...


 
Penso si sentisse in colpa....tremendamente in colpa.... Poi c'erano i miei genitori fuori dalla porta e, vedendola dalla sua, ha sicuramente pensato di nn reagire per poter avere testimoni a suo favore....
Nn hai idea di quanto fosse viscido il bastardo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Novembre 2008)

Gli stavo staccando un dito a morsi per levargli la fede ...ha detto "Faccio io".
L'ho buttato a calci fuori dal letto e basta.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Novembre 2008)

Io sono arrivata fino al collo nel tentativo di strangolarlo


----------



## Old Confù (28 Novembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Io sì, due volte in tutta la vita, una volta ruppi il timpano a un mio fidanzato, una mia amica mi disse di averlo visto baciarsi con una sua ex, così allora presa da un fuoco di rabbia andai a casa sua facendo finta di niente, lui ovviamente stava mentendo chissà da quanto e gli chiesi, così tanto per vedere quanto era falso, "ma tu faresti mai una cosa a 3 con una mia amica?" lui "ma no stai scherzando...amo te voglio solo te"...allora lì mi avvicinai con un sorriso dolcissimo e gli tirai una sberla fortissima sull'orecchio e pam gli bucai il timpano, peccato che con un' operazione riuscirono a sistemarglielo...


Io si...entrambi i miei ex.... ma nn sono mai arrivata a fargli davvero male però....

La donna è sempre donna....e la mia forza nn arrivava a tanto....fortuna che loro nn reagivano!!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Novembre 2008)

*ehm....ehm....*



belledejour ha detto:


> tutti i consigli sono ben accetti!!!


Depo-Provera. Agisce sul cervello inibendo gli ormoni che stimolano i testicoli alla produzione di testosterone.


----------



## Lettrice (28 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Depo-Provera. Agisce sul cervello inibendo gli ormoni che stimolano i testicoli alla produzione di testosterone.



Detto anche castrazione chimica... sulle donne e' solo un anticocezionale che io ho usato per un periodo... favoloso!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Detto anche castrazione chimica... sulle donne e' solo un anticocezionale che io ho usato per un periodo... favoloso!


 donna....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Depo-Provera. Agisce sul cervello inibendo gli ormoni che stimolano i testicoli alla produzione di testosterone.


 
mamma mia.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (28 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mamma mia.....


 se non si devono lasciar tracce....


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Novembre 2008)

*Caffè? No grazie!!!*

Voi mi fate paura...


----------



## Old matilde (28 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Depo-Provera. Agisce sul cervello inibendo gli ormoni che stimolano i testicoli alla produzione di testosterone.


ideale!


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Novembre 2008)

Tornando al thread...mai prese nè date..


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ciao micia buondì


 
ciao bellagnocca..ti ho salutata di là...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tornando al thread...mai prese nè date..


 

perchè sei un virtuoso o perchè ti è andata di culo?


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

*matilde*



mirtilla ha detto:


> Penso si sentisse in colpa....tremendamente in colpa.... Poi c'erano i miei genitori fuori dalla porta e, vedendola dalla sua, ha sicuramente pensato di nn reagire per poter avere testimoni a suo favore....
> Nn hai idea di quanto fosse viscido il bastardo!


 
pure...pero'..


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

*persa..che caro...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gli stavo staccando un dito a morsi per levargli la fede ...ha detto "Faccio io".
> L'ho buttato a calci fuori dal letto e basta.


nei momenti giusti ci sanno semplificare gli sforzi


----------



## Old alesera (28 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> prego, prego....faccia pure....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



povera piccola mi dispiace


----------



## Old alesera (28 Novembre 2008)

io le ho solo prese....anche dalla mia ex


----------



## Old thai (28 Novembre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Si che ci sono arrivata....col mio ex marito.... a parte tutte quelle che ho preso, un giorno ero in bagno a spazzolarmi i capelli ed è scoppiata una lite furibonda.....ci stavamo già separando e tra le urla, mi sono avvicinata a lui e ho cominciato a colpirlo in testa con la spazzola.....
> In quel momento pensavo "ecco, sono morta, ora reagisce e mi ammazza!"....invece è stato lì come un sacco, ad incassare tutti i colpi....
> Poi si è girato ed ha cominciato a singhiozzare con la testa appoggiata al muro....
> Io ero furiosa, ho preso la bambina e l'ho portata fuori dalla porta di ingresso, sono tornata indietro e gridandogli che tanto nn mi faceva pena gli ho assestato pure un bel calcio nel di dietro......
> ...


 
Come ti capisco!!!!!
Io da quei momenti ho iniziato a praticare qualsiasi tipo di sport da combattimento...mi ero giurata che mai nessun uomo mi avrebbe più piegata.
Ricordo ancora i pugni nello stomaco o sulla schiena tanto forti da farmi mancare il respiro per minuti.
Adesso sono pronta, forte e preparata.
Nessuno riuscirà piu' a farmi male fisicamente, anzi povero chi dovesse provarci.
A volte mi viene voglia di girare milano e cercare le merde d'uomo che violentano e massacrano le ragazze....poveri loro, se solo dovessero incappare in me.
Lo so' che potrei essere troppo sicura di me stessa, ma credetemi quando mi prende la rabbia o la paura mi trasformo divento una bestia.

RAGAZZE NON ABBIATE PAURA LA PALADINA DELLA NOTTE E' CON VOI!!!!
Thai


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> Come ti capisco!!!!!
> Io da quei momenti ho iniziato a praticare qualsiasi tipo di sport da combattimento...mi ero giurata che mai nessun uomo mi avrebbe più piegata.
> Ricordo ancora i pugni nello stomaco o sulla schiena tanto forti da farmi mancare il respiro per minuti.
> Adesso sono pronta, forte e preparata.
> ...








  ..no comment thai...


----------



## Old thai (28 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ..no comment thai...


 il bello è, che io l'ho denunciato.
Ma sapete cosa fanno i carabinieri (cmq. tutto rispetto per loro) lo chiamano in caserma e gli fanno una ramanzina.

Dicendogli di non farlo piu', di stare calmo e tutte quelle cazzate.
Ditemi come possiamo difenderci se non da sole!
Thai


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè sei un virtuoso o perchè ti è andata di culo?


Più la seconda direi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













La prima solo perchè a una donna, per quanto possa farmi incazzare, non mi passa neanche per l'anticamera del cervello di toccarla per farle male... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Se però qualcuna vuol provare a verificare fino a che punto posso sopportare...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> il bello è, che io l'ho denunciato.
> Ma sapete cosa fanno i carabinieri (cmq. tutto rispetto per loro) lo chiamano in caserma e gli fanno una ramanzina.
> 
> Dicendogli di non farlo piu', di stare calmo e tutte quelle cazzate.
> ...









mi stai dicendoche bisogna denunciare anche loro?


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Più la seconda direi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
che gentleman...

e da un uomo le hai mai pree o date?


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Depo-Provera. Agisce sul cervello inibendo gli ormoni che stimolano i testicoli alla produzione di testosterone.


 
ma quante ne sai?


----------



## MK (28 Novembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> il bello è, che io l'ho denunciato.
> Ma sapete cosa fanno i carabinieri (cmq. tutto rispetto per loro) lo chiamano in caserma e gli fanno una ramanzina.
> 
> Dicendogli di non farlo piu', di stare calmo e tutte quelle cazzate.
> ...


Purtroppo fino a quando non cambieranno le leggi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Thai mi spiace, tanto. Sei una donna forte, brava


----------



## Grande82 (28 Novembre 2008)

ma forse hanno fatto così perchè era la prima denuncia e non c'erano prove... scusa thai, se ti chiedo, ma vorrei capire meglio!! Se una ha un referto medico con lividi e segni e denuncia.... si limitano alla ramanzina? Non parte una denuncia subito? O aspettano il 2°-3°referto e/o l'omicidio?


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che gentleman...
> 
> e da un uomo le hai mai pree o date?


Una volta prese e un paio date...ma mai per una donna!


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Purtroppo fino a quando non cambieranno le leggi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche chi indossa una divisa è un essere umano, e come tale soggetto agli stessi limiti degli altri.
Pensare favolescamente che una divisa debba rendere migliori è proprio un'insulsa illusione, in quanto generalmente avviene il contrario. (so di cosa parlo).
Le leggi poi non aiutano, e dove non impediscno espressamente un'azione precisa, permettono cmunque a chi sarebbe preposto ad agire di lavarsene le mani.

Dico solo che più ci si trova vicini alla virtuale barricata della legge, e più si somiglia a chi sta dall'altra parte


----------



## MK (29 Novembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Anche chi indossa una divisa è un essere umano, e come tale soggetto agli stessi limiti degli altri.
> *Pensare favolescamente che una divisa debba rendere migliori è proprio un'insulsa illusione, in quanto generalmente avviene il contrario. (so di cosa parlo).*
> Le leggi poi non aiutano, e dove non impediscno espressamente un'azione precisa, permettono cmunque a chi sarebbe preposto ad agire di lavarsene le mani.
> 
> Dico solo che più ci si trova vicini alla virtuale barricata della legge, e più si somiglia a chi sta dall'altra parte


Certo Alce, ma qualcosa a livello di legge va modificato. Comunque.


----------



## brugola (29 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ha di buono che ha un bel caratterino, è simpatica ed accomodante


cmq io non per litigio ma per gioco ho allentato un calcio nei c oglioni al mio primo moroso.
lui ha rotto il dito medio  alla mia sorella maggiore.
è stata una giornata particolare quella là....
mia sorella me la mena ancora


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq io non per litigio ma per gioco ho allentato un calcio nei c oglioni al mio primo moroso.
> lui ha rotto il dito medio  alla mia sorella maggiore.
> è stata una giornata particolare quella là....
> mia sorella me la mena ancora


ricordami di non giocare mai con te (anche se non ho i maroni)


----------



## brugola (29 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ricordami di non giocare mai con te (anche se non ho i maroni)


e del dito medio rotto di mia sorella non ce ne preoccupiamo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e del dito medio rotto di mia sorella non ce ne preoccupiamo?


certo che si. ma il tuo ganzo di allora non rischiamo di trovarlo sul nostro percorso


giusto?


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2008)

Ciao Brugoletta ... stressata eh?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> la censura ... poi ti offendono in chiaro e nessuno dice niente ... andassaro a-fare-in-cu-lo con tutto il cuore.


forse non hanno ancora avuto modo di leggere


----------



## Mari' (29 Novembre 2008)

Tra poco su RAI3 c'e':

http://www.ungiornoinpretura.rai.it/category/0,1067207,1067058--681,00.html


Ciao a domani.


----------



## Old thai (1 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma forse hanno fatto così perchè era la prima denuncia e non c'erano prove... scusa thai, se ti chiedo, ma vorrei capire meglio!! Se una ha un referto medico con lividi e segni e denuncia.... si limitano alla ramanzina? Non parte una denuncia subito? O aspettano il 2°-3°referto e/o l'omicidio?


 

Era la prima denuncia ovviamente dopo anni di maltrattamenti.
In pratica eravamo alla frutta gli stavo preparando le valige e lui ha alzato le mani, fortunatamente il bambino era al mare con i nonni.
Io sono scappata fuori casa e sono corsa da mia sorella.
Lei mi ha portato in ospedale e dopo con il referto (FORTUNATAMENTE O SFORTUNATAMENTE QUESTA VOLTA ERO RIUSCITA A SCAPPARE SUBITO E AVEVO PRESO SOLO UN CEFFONE DIETRO L'ORECCHIO PER CUI NON C'ERANO LIVIDI) dai carabinieri.
Io appena entrata in caserma ho detto: voglio denunciare mio marito.
Il carabiniere ha risposto: Signora, denunciare ....??? E' una parola grossa. Poi se ne pentirà. Succede sempre così e poi fate pace (loro non hanno visto lividi, il referto diceva di  trauma alle ghiandole dell'orecchio causa maltrattamenti ).
Io ho spiegato che non era la prima volta e loro hanno chiesto perchè non lo avessi mai denuciato.
Alla fine mi ha detto: Allora è tardi, io vado a mangiare lei stanotte ci dorma su e ci rivediamo domani.
Il giorno seguente sono tornata e invece di fare denuncia mi hanno fatto fare un Esposto.
Cosa vi devo dire, purtroppo va così.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (1 Dicembre 2008)

Disperata78 ha detto:


> Io sì, due volte in tutta la vita, una volta ruppi il timpano a un mio fidanzato, una mia amica mi disse di averlo visto baciarsi con una sua ex, così allora presa da un fuoco di rabbia andai a casa sua facendo finta di niente, lui ovviamente stava mentendo chissà da quanto e gli chiesi, così tanto per vedere quanto era falso, "ma tu faresti mai una cosa a 3 con una mia amica?" lui "ma no stai scherzando...amo te voglio solo te"...allora lì mi avvicinai con un sorriso dolcissimo e gli tirai una sberla fortissima sull'orecchio e pam gli bucai il timpano, peccato che con un' operazione riuscirono a sistemarglielo...


 
Mi è capitato una serie di volte, quando ero giovane:

Prima volta. Avevo 17 anni e una fidanzata coetanea carina assai. Accadde che arrivò un trentenne e me la trombò. Allora i mi presentai dal trentenne e gli dissi che se non si eclissava gli avrei spaccato la faccia (sono sempre stato piuttosto aitante e certe cose dette da me fanno un certo effetto). Lui non fece una piega, nonostante la mia faccia feroce. Allora gli dissi che avrei detto tutto a sua moglie e lui scomparve alla velocità della luce. La graziosa, ormai da altrui trombata, mi lasciò e, detto col senno di poi, fu una gran cosa (oltre che avvenente era pazza come un cavallo).

Seconda volta. Avevo 20 anni e un ex-fidanzato della mia fidanzata fece alla mia metà (che ormai era mia e non più sua) una scenata di gelosia del tutto fuori luogo. La minacciò pure con un coccio di vetro (pensate un po' voi). Allora mi recai dall'ex-fidanzato con un mio amico ex-parà che lo prese per il collo. Sudai sette camicie per sottrarre l'ex-fidanzato alla furia dell'ex-parà (quelli una volta che li aizzi non li fermi più). Alla fine mi riuscì e fui di molto cazziato dalla mia fidanzata.

Terza volta. Stesse persone (tranne l'ex-parà che lasciai a casa perchè difficilmente controllabile), stessa scena. Parto con un altro amico, all'epoca boxeur, andiamo ad aspettare l'ex fidanzato fuori dall'università però non lo riconosciamo e rischiamo di menare uno sconosciuto, peraltro innocente. Tante scuse, ma prego.... non è che sei parente? Neanche un po'. Vabè, però gli somigli.... ah sì? Che sfiga.


----------



## Old mirtilla (1 Dicembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> pure...pero'..


 
Scusa ma.....stai tentando di difenderlo o giustificarlo?


----------



## Grande82 (1 Dicembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> Era la prima denuncia ovviamente dopo anni di maltrattamenti.
> In pratica eravamo alla frutta gli stavo preparando le valige e lui ha alzato le mani, fortunatamente il bambino era al mare con i nonni.
> Io sono scappata fuori casa e sono corsa da mia sorella.
> Lei mi ha portato in ospedale e dopo con il referto (FORTUNATAMENTE O SFORTUNATAMENTE QUESTA VOLTA ERO RIUSCITA A SCAPPARE SUBITO E AVEVO PRESO SOLO UN CEFFONE DIETRO L'ORECCHIO PER CUI NON C'ERANO LIVIDI) dai carabinieri.
> ...


 grazie di aver condiviso con me la tua esperienza.
Mi spiace.


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Dicembre 2008)

anni fa si
ai falo' di ferragosto in spiaggia
un tizio rompeva eccessivamente le scatole alla mia ex ben sapendo che io stavo con lei......e ha fatto visita al pronto soccorso alla fine della serata....(temevo pure una denuncia)
col senno di poi mi sono pentito....la ragione con la violenza e' disprezzo e basta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Dicembre 2008)

Terrificante due uomini che si contendono una donna a pugni come se fosse il premio per il vincitore


----------



## Nordica (2 Dicembre 2008)

io non sono arrivata alle mani per amore..........

ma non ho mai conosciuto un uomo che non le abbia alzate contro di me almeno una volta!

a partire da chi mi ha messa al mondo....


----------



## Nordica (2 Dicembre 2008)

Secondo me non esistono!

o sono io che ho la faccia da sciaffi!???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Secondo me non esistono!
> 
> o sono io che ho la faccia da sciaffi!???


 Te li scegli con cura


----------



## Nordica (2 Dicembre 2008)

non ti preoccopare non mi faccio più prendere a schiaffi!
da un bel po'!

volevo solo dire che non ho mai conosciuto un'uomo che non alza le mani!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> non ti preoccopare non mi faccio più prendere a schiaffi!
> da un bel po'!
> 
> volevo solo dire che non ho mai conosciuto un uomo che non alza le mani!


Vuol dire che hai scelto una tipologia di uomo che io non ho mai frequentato. Sul perché hai scelto quella tipologia e perché continui a trovare amabile un uomo che non ti picchia, ma ti offende come abitudine (per me non è concepibile neppure episodicamente...) che è un'altra forma di maltrattamento.


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> non ti preoccopare non mi faccio più prendere a schiaffi!
> da un bel po'!
> 
> volevo solo dire che non ho mai conosciuto un'uomo che non alza le mani!


Piacere, feddy!


----------



## Nordica (3 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vuol dire che hai scelto una tipologia di uomo che io non ho mai frequentato. Sul perché hai scelto quella tipologia e perché continui a trovare amabile un uomo che non ti picchia, ma ti offende come abitudine (per me non è concepibile neppure episodicamente...) che è un'altra forma di maltrattamento.


più di scelta, direi sfortuna!
mica si presentano facendo vedere che sono aggressivi! anzi sembrano tutti dolcissimi all'inizio! tu ti innamori e pensi che sei stata fortunata ad aver connosciuto un'uomo cosi dolce e bravo! 
poi quando fanno vedere chi sono, ormai sono passati anni e tu sei legata a loro e non sei che cosa fare...
la prima volta succede magari perché tu hai fatto un torto a lui e tu allora pensi che e stata colpa tua! un schiaffo, poi un'altro... dolcemente aumentano... finche arrivi ai calci e pugni!
allora capisci che forse non e cosi dolce e tenero e magari non e stata colpa tua, poi scopri anche che suo padre picchiava la madre, e capisci tutto! allora gli dai un ultimatum o tene vai!

io mi sono stupita ogni volta che e successo perché non riuscivo a credere che era vero quello che succedeva! e invece di reagire mi sono accucciata come un sacco di patate, come se fosse in coma, incapace di muovermi!

poi ho capito che dovevo reagire, ed appena fiuto odore di schiaffi vado in contro-attacco! con l'effetto sorpresa e dall'ora non ho più preso un schiaffo!

voglio precisare che non sto parlando di mio marito ma di una media dei uomini che ho fatto entrare nel mio cuore!

quando dicono che tegli cerchi!!!

siamo mica sceme! giuro che ogni uomo che ho conosciuto mi ha sempre detto che odiava uomini che alzano le mani alle donne! 

ma dal dire e fare ...


----------



## ranatan (3 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> non ti preoccopare non mi faccio più prendere a schiaffi!
> da un bel po'!
> 
> volevo solo dire che non ho mai conosciuto un'uomo che non alza le mani!


Mio marito non ha mai alzato nemmeno un dito contro di me. Mai, nemmeno per scherzo. Il ragazzo con cui convivevo prima neppure.
Gli unici che hanno alzato le mani con me sono stati mio padre (dei bei sculaccioni, sempre meritatissimi...ricordo che dopo mia madre mi metteva la cremina sul popò tanto mi bruciava  e un mio moroso.
Lui mi ha dato uno schiaffo per gelosia e si è ritrovato con gli occhiali a pezzi tanto forte è il ceffone che gli ho restituito io!
Direi che a differenza tua, per fortuna conosco solo uomini che non toccherebbero mai una donna per farle del male.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mio marito non ha mai alzato nemmeno un dito contro di me. Mai, nemmeno per scherzo. Il ragazzo con cui convivevo prima neppure.
> Gli unici che hanno alzato le mani con me sono stati mio padre (dei bei sculaccioni, sempre meritatissimi...ricordo che dopo mia madre mi metteva la cremina sul popò tanto mi bruciava  e un mio moroso.
> Lui mi ha dato uno schiaffo per gelosia e si è ritrovato con gli occhiali a pezzi tanto forte è il ceffone che gli ho restituito io!
> Direi che a differenza tua, per fortuna conosco solo uomini che non toccherebbero mai una donna per farle del male.


Anch'io ho una situazione simile alla tua. Mio papà mi avrà dato 2 sculaccioni in tutta la mia infanzia e giuro che ero tremenda. e il mio ragazzo....no, lui è veramente la pazienza e la dolcezza fatta a persona. Credo si taglierebbe le mani preventivamente piuttosto che mollarmi uno schiaffo


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> più di scelta, direi sfortuna!
> mica si presentano facendo vedere che sono aggressivi! anzi sembrano tutti dolcissimi all'inizio! tu ti innamori e pensi che sei stata fortunata ad aver connosciuto un'uomo cosi dolce e bravo!
> poi quando fanno vedere chi sono, ormai sono passati anni e tu sei legata a loro e non sei che cosa fare...
> la prima volta succede magari perché tu hai fatto un torto a lui e tu allora pensi che e stata colpa tua! un schiaffo, poi un'altro... dolcemente aumentano... finche arrivi ai calci e pugni!
> ...



non so cosa farei a sti codardi. Capaci solo di picchiare perchè fisicamente + forti ma psicologicamente così deboli


----------



## ranatan (3 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Anch'io ho una situazione simile alla tua. Mio papà mi avrà dato 2 sculaccioni in tutta la mia infanzia e giuro che ero tremenda. e il mio ragazzo....no, lui è veramente la pazienza e la dolcezza fatta a persona. Credo si taglierebbe le mani preventivamente piuttosto che mollarmi uno schiaffo


Non potrei mai stare con un uomo che alza le mani, uno così è solo un codardo. Anche il mio è pacifico e tranquillo. A differenza mia 
adesso mi sono data una grande regolata ma in passato ero parecchio aggressiva.


----------



## ranatan (3 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non so cosa farei a sti codardi. Capaci solo di picchiare perchè fisicamente + forti ma psicologicamente così deboli


Anche io. Mi fanno schifo!
Come quelli che maltrattano i bambini...non so cosa gli farei...


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Anche io. Mi fanno schifo!
> Come quelli che maltrattano i bambini...non so cosa gli farei...


è sempre così si sentono forti solo con chi dimostra di essere debole, ma quando la vittima reagisce (come diceva Mirti) restano sbalorditi...e cha casso si aspettavano?


----------



## Nordica (3 Dicembre 2008)

Beh!

se qualcuno maltratta mio figlio, allora piuttosto se mela devo fare a piedi, ma porto via subito mio figlio e  non lo faccio mai più tornare in Italia!

questo e sicuro!!!!

non sto parlando di una sculacciata ovviamente!


----------



## ranatan (3 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è sempre così si sentono forti solo con chi dimostra di essere debole, ma quando la vittima reagisce (come diceva Mirti) restano sbalorditi...e cha casso si aspettavano?


Vero. E' che bisognerebbe reagire subito, o meglio, allontanarsi e mandarlo a gagher non appena tira il primo ceffone.
Quando il mio ex moroso mi ha dato una sberla (la seconda a distanza di pochissimi giorni) mi sono scagliata contro di lui con una furia omicida, colpendo in faccia più volte...lui è indietreggiato spaventatissimo e due dei nostri amici presenti hanno dovuto tenermi, altrimenti gli sarei volata addosso. E' rimasto interdetto e paralizzato dalla sorpresa.
Però mi rendo conto che con certi uomini anche reagire può risultare pericoloso. Lui era solo un povero idiota...ma puoi trovare quello mezzo matto che invece di stupirsi ti riempie a sua volta di botte. E come dici tu...la forza fisica fa la differenza e noi avremmo sempre la peggio...


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Vero. E' che bisognerebbe reagire subito, o meglio, allontanarsi e mandarlo a gagher non appena tira il primo ceffone.
> Quando il mio ex moroso mi ha dato una sberla (la seconda a distanza di pochissimi giorni) mi sono scagliata contro di lui con una furia omicida, colpendo in faccia più volte...lui è indietreggiato spaventatissimo e due dei nostri amici presenti hanno dovuto tenermi, altrimenti gli sarei volata addosso. E' rimasto interdetto e paralizzato dalla sorpresa.
> Però mi rendo conto che con certi uomini anche reagire può risultare pericoloso. Lui era solo un povero idiota...ma puoi trovare quello mezzo matto che invece di stupirsi ti riempie a sua volta di botte. E come dici tu...la forza fisica fa la differenza e noi avremmo sempre la peggio...


a parte la questione della forza fisica, come dice Ninna secondo me resti interdetto. Pensi di essertele meritate. Non pensi siano botte dovute al fatto che il tuo compagno è un violento, ma botte dovute ad un tuo errore da punire


----------



## ranatan (3 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> a parte la questione della forza fisica, come dice Ninna secondo me resti interdetto. Pensi di essertele meritate. Non pensi siano botte dovute al fatto che il tuo compagno è un violento, ma botte dovute ad un tuo errore da punire


Si, e questa cosa è tristissima...


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si, e questa cosa è tristissima...


molto! credo che sia proprio questo a frenare le donne dal denunciare, senza contare la vergogna


----------



## Nordica (3 Dicembre 2008)

purtroppo anche gli uomini sono più aggiornati e stanno attenti a non lasciare segni! e tu cosa dici ai carabinieri se non hai tanti segni!??
chi ti crederà? e po se t'amazza chi si occupa dei tuoi figli? purtroppo il tg e pieno di casi dove il marito uccide la moglie!


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> purtroppo anche gli uomini sono più aggiornati e stanno attenti a non lasciare segni! e tu cosa dici ai carabinieri se non hai tanti segni!??
> chi ti crederà? e po se t'amazza chi si occupa dei tuoi figli? purtroppo il tg e pieno di casi dove il marito uccide la moglie!


hai ragione....che tristezza


----------



## MK (3 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> più di scelta, direi sfortuna!
> mica si presentano facendo vedere che sono aggressivi! anzi sembrano tutti dolcissimi all'inizio! tu ti innamori e pensi che sei stata fortunata ad aver connosciuto un'uomo cosi dolce e bravo!
> poi quando fanno vedere chi sono, ormai sono passati anni e tu sei legata a loro e non sei che cosa fare...
> la prima volta succede magari perché tu hai fatto un torto a lui e tu allora pensi che e stata colpa tua! un schiaffo, poi un'altro... dolcemente aumentano... finche arrivi ai calci e pugni!
> ...


Ninna scusa me l'ero persa... MAI PIU' però eh, MAI PIU'...


----------



## Nordica (3 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ninna scusa me l'ero persa... MAI PIU' però eh, MAI PIU'...


----------



## MK (3 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


>


Ho poche certezze nella vita ma questa è la numero uno. E lo sto insegnando anche a mia figlia. E non c'è amore che tenga, davvero...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Dicembre 2008)

Ma siamo impazzite?!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma neanche uno che ti dice "Ma va là cretina!" bisogna sopportare!!!!
Ci manca che una pensi di essersele meritate??!!! Ma stiamo parlando adulte, non di bambini che si sentono in colpa per pensieri ed emozioni confuse. 
Una donna SA che non si risolve alcun problema con la violenza e che un uomo violento non cambia.
Via di corsa!!!
Ma che uomini avete frequentato?!!!
Mai più!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (4 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma siamo impazzite?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
eppure in tutti gli articoli si legge proprio questo. La paura, la vergogna, l'immobilità, il senso di colpa della vittima.
Grazie a Dio io non ne ho conoscenza diretta me questo dicono le donne che hanno vissuto questo dramma


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma siamo impazzite?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Persa se queste cose ti stupiscono nonostante tutto sei stata una donna fortunata. Non sai quanti uomini ci sono così. Ma davvero tanti... 
E uscirne non è per niente facile.


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa se queste cose ti stupiscono nonostante tutto sei stata una donna fortunata. Non sai quanti uomini ci sono così. Ma davvero tanti...
> E uscirne non è per niente facile.


Purtroppo anche tante donne che subiscono passivamente sia la violenza fisica che quella psicologica del sentirsi colpevoli od inadatte....come già scritto in precedenza...


----------



## Old matilde (4 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> più di scelta, direi sfortuna!
> *mica si presentano facendo vedere che sono aggressivi! anzi sembrano tutti dolcissimi all'inizio! tu ti innamori e pensi che sei stata fortunata ad aver connosciuto un'uomo cosi dolce e bravo!
> poi quando fanno vedere chi sono, ormai sono passati anni e tu sei legata a loro e non sei che cosa fare...
> la prima volta succede magari perché tu hai fatto un torto a lui e tu allora pensi che e stata colpa tua! un schiaffo, poi un'altro... dolcemente aumentano... finche arrivi ai calci e pugni!
> ...








descrizione lucida e reale, tristissima, vero anche che le persone così agisconono facendo leva sulla colpa, principalmente tua. Non si definiscono persone aggressive, anzi: è a causa tua che lo diventano. C'è chi è seriale e chi si sente nel giusto perchè è una dimostrazione di "forza del vincitore" che li scatena, ma la causa non è mai dentro se stessi perchè dovrebbero guardare in faccia la realtà e ammettere gravi lacune o deviazioni dalla norma, che richiedono un percorso di ridimensionamento dell'autostima ed un innalzamento della stima della vittima.


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Purtroppo anche tante donne che subiscono passivamente sia la violenza fisica che quella psicologica del sentirsi colpevoli od inadatte....come già scritto in precedenza...


Sì Fedi, ma sono i LORO uomini a farlo. Quelli che dovrebbero amarle e rispettarle... Immagina come possa essere facile, se chi ti distrugge è chi dice di amarti...


----------



## MK (4 Dicembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> descrizione lucida e reale, tristissima, vero anche che le persone così agisconono facendo leva sulla colpa, principalmente tua. Non si definiscono persone aggressive, anzi: è a causa tua che lo diventano. C'è chi è seriale e chi si sente nel giusto perchè è una dimostrazione di "forza del vincitore" che li scatena, *ma la causa non è mai dentro se stessi perchè dovrebbero guardare in faccia la realtà e ammettere gravi lacune o deviazioni dalla norma, che richiedono un percorso di ridimensionamento dell'autostima ed un innalzamento della stima della vittima*.


 





































  Come diceva un amico mio, più facile pensare lei è stronza piuttosto che l'incapace sono io...


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì Fedi, ma sono i LORO uomini a farlo. Quelli che dovrebbero amarle e rispettarle... Immagina come possa essere facile, se chi ti distrugge è chi dice di amarti...


Si...ok...ma il problema vero è che restano i LORO uomini...


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si...ok...ma il problema vero è che restano i LORO uomini...


Quando cominceranno le donne, tutte le donne, a condannare qualsiasi atto di violenza sulle donne, forse, forse... Quando si smetterà di dire o pensare "te le sei meritate". Forse.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quando cominceranno le donne, tutte le donne, a condannare qualsiasi atto di violenza sulle donne, forse, forse... Quando si smetterà di dire o pensare "te le sei meritate". Forse.


....O magari quando le donne smetteranno di pensare "me le sono meritate"...


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ....O magari quando le donne smetteranno di pensare "me le sono meritate"...


Certo, quello è il primo passo. Nessun motivo giustifica la violenza. Nessuno.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ....O magari quando le donne smetteranno di pensare "me le sono meritate"...


Credo che intendesse proprio questo.
E' incredibile quanto alcune donne siano incapaci di dar valore a sè stesse, acettando la violenza e addirittura giustificandola con voli pindarici assolutamente assurdi, a volte, generate da inesistenti sensi di inferiorità o da spirito da crocerossine.
Mandateli in galere 'sti bastardi che vi menano!


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mandateli in galere 'sti bastardi che vi menano!


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2008)

*Quando finira'?*

Finira' quando la donna riacquistera' la propria dignita' di essere pensante e cosciente ... e non solo un oggetto di piacere dell'uomo.


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Finira' quando la donna riacquistera' la propria dignita' di essere pensante e cosciente ... e non solo un *oggetto di piacere dell'uomo*.


Questa non l'ho capita Marì...


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Questa non l'ho capita Marì...


Non e' difficile, pensaci bene


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non e' difficile, pensaci bene


Una donna picchiata dal marito o dal fidanzato è un oggetto di piacere?


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Credo che intendesse proprio questo.
> E' incredibile quanto alcune donne siano incapaci di dar valore a sè stesse, acettando la violenza e addirittura giustificandola con voli pindarici assolutamente assurdi, a volte, generate da inesistenti sensi di inferiorità o da spirito da crocerossine.
> Mandateli in galere 'sti bastardi che vi menano!


la subdola sensazione del senso di colpa di una vittima di violenze non è prettamente femminile.molti sono i bambini, ragazzi violati da parenti più o meno stretti che la tengono chiusa nel loro intimo.ed è la metasasi più pericolosa per l'equilibrio di un essere umano costretto a questa dura prova
un meccanismo che mina l'autostima e che se non è sradicato ti porta a diventare carnefice a tua volta.


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Una donna picchiata dal marito o dal fidanzato è un oggetto di piacere?


NON CI CAPIAMO OGGI  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  lasciamo stare.


----------



## Nordica (5 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Finira' quando la donna riacquistera' la propria dignita' di essere pensante e cosciente ... e non solo un oggetto di piacere dell'uomo.


io credo che la donna che subisce maltrattamenti abbia anche lei una "dignità"!

non credo che sia stupida e un oggetto di piacere!

e soltanto una donna più sfortonata delle altre visto che ha incontrato una persona che ovviamente ha dei problemi!

non centra intelligenza etc.

anche perché non reputo intelligente una donna che scappa sempre!

bisogna anche pensarci su! dare una possibilità! vedere di risolvere!

ovviamente solo UNA possibilità!

ma non sono stupide le donne che incontrano uomini che alzano le mani!

e facile parlare quando uno non ha mai vissuto un problema!

e mi sembra un problema comuna in questo paese, visto i dati allarmanti che ci sono! un problema da combattere!

e questo si fa con l'informazione, con i centri d'aiuto per le donne etc.

non giudicando e additando!

(non e riferito a te, Mari)


----------



## Old sperella (5 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> bisogna anche pensarci su! dare una possibilità! vedere di risolvere!
> 
> ovviamente solo UNA possibilità!


Ma anche no ! Non credo che darei una  possibilità , fosse anche solo per uno schiaffo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 A che dovrei pensare ? Che un uomo esprime se stesso anche con le botte ? Ma neanche per sogno , si facesse curare , perchè io non ho colpa se lui ha subito a sua volta e pensa che si tratti di un modo normale di esprimere ciò che con le parole non riesce !


----------



## Old matilde (5 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> io credo che la donna che subisce maltrattamenti abbia anche lei una "dignità"!
> 
> non credo che sia stupida e un oggetto di piacere!
> 
> ...


----------



## Old matilde (5 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Ma anche no ! Non credo che darei una  possibilità , fosse anche solo per uno schiaffo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, è sbagliato l'atto, si.. non sa esprimersi o rapportarsi se non con se stesso o cercando di dominare, si, si deve far curare, si può anche voltare le spalle a qualcosa di non normale ma un aiuto non lo si nega nemmeno ad un barbone... al tuo uomo che ha problemi?! E' per questo che resti li, perchè da persona aduta ritieni di poter aiutare, respingendo l'atto ma non respingendo l'essere umano.


----------



## Old sperella (5 Dicembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> si, è sbagliato l'atto, si.. non sa esprimersi o rapportarsi se non con se stesso o cercando di dominare, si, si deve far curare, si può anche voltare le spalle a qualcosa di non normale ma un aiuto non lo si nega nemmeno ad un barbone... al tuo uomo che ha problemi?! *E' per questo che resti li, perchè da persona aduta ritieni di poter aiutare, respingendo l'atto ma non respingendo l'essere umano*.


La vedo un' utopia che spinge la donna che ha subito in un circolo vizioso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , se non addirittura il voler giustificare e accettare comunque per ben altri motivi che non sono l' amore . 
 A volte non possiamo aiutare le persone cui vogliamo bene , e nel caso di persone abituate a comunicare anche con le botte a maggior ragione , con loro c'è un lavoro da fare e devono essere i primi a volerlo e a vedere in sè l'anormalità di certi gesti .


----------



## Old matilde (5 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> La vedo un' utopia che spinge la donna che ha subito in un circolo vizioso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


assolutamente d'accordo

per il resto non credo si possa giudicare se sia amore o no


----------



## Nordica (5 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> La vedo un' utopia che spinge la donna che ha subito in un circolo vizioso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e vero!

ci sono due tipi di maltrattori pero':

quello che ti da due sberle e basta, ma non ti chiede nemmeno scusa, perché convinto di aver fatto bene!

quello che ti prende a botte di brutto e poi ti chiede perdono in ginocchio!

devo amettere che non ho incontrato il secondo caso!


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> io credo che la donna che subisce maltrattamenti abbia anche lei una "dignità"!
> 
> non credo che sia stupida e un oggetto di piacere!
> 
> ...


Ben mi guardo dal definire stupide le donne vittime di violenza, purtroppo prima ancora della violenza dei loro uomini lo sono di una cultura sbagliata, di un ambiente malsano, di consuetudini sociali medievali, di credenze cieche, di fedi mal interpretate, della malafede, della solitudine e tutto questo non solo loro, ma magari anche di chi le affligge.
Spero non fosse riferito a me, il tuo post, mi spiacerebbe sapere di essere stato frainteso.
E' estremamente importante che le persone in queste condizioni debbano essere assistite con un grande sentimento umano, che faccia da vero supporto all'organizzazione ed alla professionalità di chi fa informazione ed assistenza.


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> io credo che la donna che subisce maltrattamenti abbia anche lei una "dignità"!
> 
> non credo che sia stupida e un oggetto di piacere!
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ben mi guardo dal definire stupide le donne vittime di violenza, *purtroppo prima ancora della violenza dei loro uomini lo sono di una cultura sbagliata, di un ambiente malsano, di consuetudini sociali medievali, di credenze cieche, di fedi mal interpretate, della malafede, della solitudine e tutto questo non solo loro, ma magari anche di chi le affligge*.


Da sconfiggere insieme. uomini e donne.


----------



## Nordica (5 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ben mi guardo dal definire stupide le donne vittime di violenza, purtroppo prima ancora della violenza dei loro uomini lo sono di una cultura sbagliata, di un ambiente malsano, di consuetudini sociali medievali, di credenze cieche, di fedi mal interpretate, della malafede, della solitudine e tutto questo non solo loro, ma magari anche di chi le affligge.
> Spero non fosse riferito a me, il tuo post, mi spiacerebbe sapere di essere stato frainteso.
> E' estremamente importante che le persone in queste condizioni debbano essere assistite con un grande sentimento umano, che faccia da vero supporto all'organizzazione ed alla professionalità di chi fa informazione ed assistenza.


 
non era riferito a te caro!

tranquillo!

ciao...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Ma anche no ! Non credo che darei una possibilità , fosse anche solo per uno schiaffo
> 
> 
> 
> ...





matilde ha detto:


> si, è sbagliato l'atto, si.. non sa esprimersi o rapportarsi se non con se stesso o cercando di dominare, si, si deve far curare, si può anche voltare le spalle a qualcosa di non normale ma un aiuto non lo si nega nemmeno ad un barbone... al tuo uomo che ha problemi?! E' per questo che resti li, perchè da persona aduta ritieni di poter aiutare, respingendo l'atto ma non respingendo l'essere umano.





sperella ha detto:


> La vedo un' utopia che spinge la donna che ha subito in un circolo vizioso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Chi esprime il suo disagio con la violenza deve farsi curare, ma lontano da chi ha subito la violenza. La vittima non può diventare terapeuta perché in qualche misura ha consentito, magari trovando per lungo tempo normali gli insulti, con la sua acquiescenza, anch'essa da curare, che si arrivasse in un crescendo alla violenza.
L'unica soluzione è l'allontanamento immediato!


----------



## MK (5 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi esprime il suo disagio con la violenza deve farsi curare, ma lontano da chi ha subito la violenza. *La vittima non può diventare terapeuta perché in qualche misura ha consentito, magari trovando per lungo tempo normali gli insulti, con la sua acquiescenza, anch'essa da curare, che si arrivasse in un crescendo alla violenza.*
> *L'unica soluzione è l'allontanamento immediato!*


Quoto. Grande verità.


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Dicembre 2008)

beh, se non ti ho fatto niente e calpesti la mia dignità un paio di schiaffi ben assestati te li do volentieri perchè le parole non sono bastanti e poi me ne vado...altro discorso è il maltrattatore senza motivo apparente e giustificato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




certe persone egoiste e superficiali che non tengono in considerazione le persone che hanno davanti e le usano come strumento per il loro stupido narcisismo te le tolgono dalle mani...un buon metodo altrettano efficace  è quello di sputare le persone in faccia in segno di disprezzo..devo dire che anche questo è soddisfacente...


----------



## Nordica (5 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> beh, se non ti ho fatto niente e calpesti la mia dignità un paio di schiaffi ben assestati te li do volentieri perchè le parole non sono bastanti e poi me ne vado...altro discorso è il maltrattatore senza motivo apparente e giustificato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si sente che sei del sud!

identico a mio marito!

il sputare.....

l'unico che lo ha fatto e mio marito!

sai che palle, poi devo di nuovo lavare per terra! dopo una battaglia di sputo!   eeeerkhhh!


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2008)

La violenza sulla donna e' sempre da condannare ... 

La violenza va sempre condannata su chiunque, a testa alta e a gran voce, perche' una persona qualunque non deve e non si puo' permettere di aggredire, maltrattare, violentare, insultare e compiere tante altre brutte e vergognose azioni del genere, perche' non ne ha il diritto. 

Noi siamo tutti uguali, e nessuno e' migliore o piu' potente dell’ altro, siamo tutti sulla stessa base e colui che si sente superiore e' soltanto un povero illuso, se non cambieremo ... continuera' all’ infinito, anzi andra' sempre aumentando.


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> si sente che sei del sud!
> 
> identico a mio marito!
> 
> ...


ma guarda, non credo si tratti di essere del sud o meno..si tratta di non farsi trasttare come merda da chi normalmente è molto più merda di te...non so se mi sono capito..


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> si sente che sei del sud!
> 
> identico a mio marito!
> 
> ...



Bello sport ... ma mandalo afffa-nculo sta bestia.


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Dicembre 2008)

Ma quanta demagogia e banalità!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nordica (5 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma guarda, non credo si tratti di essere del sud o meno..si tratta di non farsi trasttare come merda da chi normalmente è molto più merda di te...non so se mi sono capito..


 
si, e una questione del sud! 

parli come mio marito!

con una partner non dovresti neanche arrivare a dire che sei o che e una merda! che amore sarebbe!

come fai a dire merda alla persona che ami? che ti prepara da mangiare, che lava le tue mutande! la chiami merda, ma poi stai con lei e vuoi stare con lei! e lei deve sentirsi dire che e una merda?

boh?

chi vi capisce ?


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> si, e una questione del sud!
> 
> parli come mio marito!
> 
> ...


non ho mai picchiato una donna ma ci stavo andando vicino....e comunque in pratica non stavamo nemmeno più assieme...
non sto parlando di una convivente e anche fosse solo per il fatto che mi abbia lavato le mutande o cucinato qualcosa non è che si può permettere di trattarmi come ***** le pare senza che io le abbia fatto nulla....guarda, la mia ex moglie me ne ha combinate tante ma mai si è presa nemmeno uno schiaffettino..anzi se devo dirla tutta una volta me lo sono pure preso io uno bello forte e non ho nemmeno reagito....


----------



## Nordica (5 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non ho mai picchiato una donna ma ci stavo andando vicino....e comunque in pratica non stavamo nemmeno più assieme...
> non sto parlando di una convivente e anche fosse solo per il fatto che mi abbia lavato le mutande o cucinato qualcosa non è che si può permettere di trattarmi come ***** le pare senza che io le abbia fatto nulla....guarda, la mia ex moglie me ne ha combinate tante ma mai si è presa nemmeno uno schiaffettino..anzi se devo dirla tutta una volta me lo sono pure preso io uno bello forte e non ho nemmeno reagito....





tutte le fortune alle altre!


sei sicuramente un bravo ragazzo!


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Italia1 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non ho mai picchiato una donna ma ci stavo andando vicino....e comunque in pratica non stavamo nemmeno più assieme...
> ...


----------



## Nordica (5 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Ninna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > puoi dirlo ben forte...però alla fine non è che accetto qualsiasi cosa...
> ...


----------



## Nordica (5 Dicembre 2008)

io ho sempre trattato di rispetto mio marito!

sono sempre stata sincera!


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Italia1 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > dipende sempre da cosa uno intende per "qualsiasi cosa"!
> ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> io ho sempre trattato di rispetto mio marito!
> 
> sono sempre stata sincera!


se è così tuo marito è uno *******..


----------



## Nordica (5 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Ninna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > certo, giusto..l'ho scritto prima..passare sulla mia dignità e giocarci gratuitamente dove per gratutitamente intendo non aver fatto nulla per meritarselo, anzi...ti pare poco?
> ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Italia1 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non capisco se vuoi spiega meglio o manda mp!
> ...


----------



## Nordica (5 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Ninna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > la storia è lunga e non voglio rivangarla...
> ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Italia1 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ok!
> ...


----------



## Nordica (5 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Ninna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > certo che mi pare....però a me sembra nel tuo caso di maltrattamenti...e di un comportamento disturbato nel quotidiano..altra cosa è venire alle mani per amore come recita il thread..i maltrattamenti non vanno accettati ovvio...
> ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Italia1 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tu intendi venire alle mani per amore?
> ...


----------



## Nordica (5 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Ninna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > oddio ninna, non volevo rimproverarti...
> ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Italia1 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non mela sono presa! meno male che mi hai detto che ho sbagliato argomento!
> ...


----------



## Nordica (5 Dicembre 2008)

adesso vado.... prima di fare qualche danno!


----------



## Old Italia1 (5 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> adesso vado.... prima di fare qualche danno!


a me? naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Ninna ha detto:
> 
> 
> > certo, giusto..l'ho scritto prima..passare sulla mia dignità e giocarci gratuitamente dove per gratutitamente intendo non aver fatto nulla per meritarselo, anzi...ti pare poco?
> ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Italia1 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Capisco la rabbia, ma non capisco la sberla che non risolve nulla e ha solo la funzione di spostare lo scontro, l'offesa sul piano fisico.
> ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Dicembre 2008)

La violenza, in ogni sua forma, anche solo verbale, contrariamente a quanto si può pensare è sintomo di debolezza, non di forza.
La paura, di qualsiasi genere, arma la mano o la lingua del violento, che con quel gesto tenta strenuamente di difendere sè stesso di fronte a ciò cui non sa dare altra e più matura risposta.
La paura di perdere il proprio ruolo dominante, od anche solo il desiderio di rimarcarlo (per paura di perderlo), porta alcuni uomini ad usare la violenza fisica o psicologica sulle donne, e molte donne sono maestre nell'arte della violenza psicologica, laddove quella fisica viene loro ad essere meno consona per evidenti motivi.
Resta il fatto che, se chi subisce violenza è vittima di chi gliela impone, chi pratica la violenza è vittima di sè stesso e delle proprie paure, e trova giustificazioni d'ogni genere per il proprio gesto, avvallando diritto di difendere in quel modo il proprio orgoglio, dignità, ruolo.
Chi subisce violenza va difeso, chi la pratica va curato (in separate sedi!)


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La violenza, in ogni sua forma, anche solo verbale, contrariamente a quanto si può pensare è sintomo di debolezza, non di forza.
> La paura, di qualsiasi genere, arma la mano o la lingua del violento, che con quel gesto tenta strenuamente di difendere sè stesso di fronte a ciò cui non sa dare altra e più matura risposta.
> La paura di perdere il proprio ruolo dominante, od anche solo il desiderio di rimarcarlo (per paura di perderlo), porta alcuni uomini ad usare la violenza fisica o psicologica sulle donne, e molte donne sono maestre nell'arte della violenza psicologica, laddove quella fisica viene loro ad essere meno consona per evidenti motivi.
> Resta il fatto che, se chi subisce violenza è vittima di chi gliela impone, chi pratica la violenza è vittima di sè stesso e delle proprie paure, e trova giustificazioni d'ogni genere per il proprio gesto, avvallando diritto di difendere in quel modo il proprio orgoglio, dignità, ruolo.
> Chi subisce violenza va difeso, chi la pratica va curato (in separate sedi!)


 allora alce...di che si ta parlando?
tutto questo va benissimo e lo condivido riguardo a persone che usano la violenza fisica spesso e volentieri come strumento di comunicazione e sopraffazione..
un ipotetico uomo ha una donna e con la quale non ha particolari problemi (leggasi non la tracura, tradisce ecc..). mettiamo che la stessa va a letto col suo migliore amico per un suo capriccio (e ce ne sono)..se l'uomo in questione prima di mandarla a cagare e andarsene le tira un bello sganassone (più che meritato, che ci sarebbe da discutere?) ti sentiresti di fargli tutta questa filippica della difesa della donna e dirgli che dovrebbe farsi curare?
certo che se si parla di uomini che perchè magari la loro donna gli prepara un piatto di pasta scotta, la mandano in ospedale non hai ragione ma di più...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> allora alce...di che si ta parlando?
> tutto questo va benissimo e lo condivido riguardo a persone che usano la violenza fisica spesso e volentieri come strumento di comunicazione e sopraffazione..
> un ipotetico uomo ha una donna e con la quale non ha particolari problemi (leggasi non la tracura, tradisce ecc..). mettiamo che la stessa va a letto col suo migliore amico per un suo capriccio (e ce ne sono)..se l'uomo in questione prima di mandarla a cagare e andarsene le tira un bello sganassone (più che meritato, che ci sarebbe da discutere?) ti sentiresti di fargli tutta questa filippica della difesa della donna e dirgli che dovrebbe farsi curare?
> certo che se si parla di uomini che perchè magari la loro donna gli prepara un piatto di pasta scotta, la mandano in ospedale non hai ragione ma di più...


 Il problema sta nella differenza di forza: una sberla di un uomo è molto pesante, può mandare all'ospedale 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Poi succede


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Dicembre 2008)

Nonè questione di forza.
Qualsiasi forma di violenza fa capo al lato peggiore di sè, pertanto no può essere giustificato in alcun modo.
Io farò filippiche, per carità, ma, caro Ita, io non credo sia ammissibile sberla o ceffone di qualsivoglia natura, e li considero solo lo sfogo di repressione e paura, di dolore provato e non compreso. Comincia a giustificare un ceffone, arriverai a giustificare le guerre............. Ma per carità, s'intende, solo quelle giuste.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nonè questione di forza.
> Qualsiasi forma di violenza fa capo al lato peggiore di sè, pertanto no può essere giustificato in alcun modo.
> Io farò filippiche, per carità, ma, caro Ita, io non credo sia ammissibile sberla o ceffone di qualsivoglia natura, e li considero solo lo sfogo di repressione e paura, di dolore provato e non compreso. Comincia a giustificare un ceffone, arriverai a giustificare le guerre............. Ma per carità, s'intende, solo quelle giuste.


dove sta scritto che far uscire il lato peggiore di sè, in alcuni casi, è una cosa negativa? io rivendico di poterlo fare se opportunamente e grandemente offeso quando non posso e non voglio reagire alla stessa maniera... e non accetto che in alcuni casi si venga stigmatizzati come "mostri" socialmente disturbati perchè si è reagito tirando uno schiaffone a qualcuno...
che mi serve nel caso che ti ho prospettato dare della semplice baldracca alla persona in questione quando ad una persona di questo tipo (superficiale ed egoista) scorre come acqua fresca sulla faccia?

che io arrivi a giustificare una guerra perchè ho scritto quello che ho scritto è una tua forzatura e spero non arriverai a credere che per quanto riguarda la mia personalità sia la verità assoluta..usare un condizionale ogni tanto sarebbe d'uopo, no?


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema sta nella differenza di forza: una sberla di un uomo è molto pesante, può mandare all'ospedale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me sembra esagerato...
anche un comportamento del genere con una persona che magari non è in grado di sopposrtarlo potrebbe mandarti da uno psicologo/psichiatra...si tratta di decidere cosa e quanto è più grave...
e si parla di possibilità, no?


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> dove sta scritto che far uscire il lato peggiore di sè, in alcuni casi, è una cosa negativa? io rivendico di poterlo fare se opportunamente e grandemente offeso quando non posso e non voglio reagire alla stessa maniera... e non accetto che in alcuni casi si venga stigmatizzati come "mostri" socialmente disturbati perchè si è reagito tirando uno schiaffone a qualcuno...
> che mi serve nel caso che ti ho prospettato dare della semplice baldracca alla persona in questione quando ad una persona di questo tipo (superficiale ed egoista) scorre come acqua fresca sulla faccia?
> 
> che io arrivi a giustificare una guerra perchè ho scritto quello che ho scritto è una tua forzatura e spero non arriverai a credere che per quanto riguarda la mia personalità sia la verità assoluta..usare un condizionale ogni tanto sarebbe d'uopo, no?


Cedere ad un accesso di violenza, purtroppo troppo spesso fa parte della nostra natura. Ma non quella umana, quella animale.
E' comprensibile, perchè bestie siamo, ma comunque non giustificabile, come non è possibile giustificare l'opinione arcaica secondo la quale chi non reagisce con la violenza ad un'offesa è da considerarsi un debole od un incapace.
il mio esempio della guerra pare un eccesso, se riferito ad una persona in particolare, ma è il cumulo di giustificazioni di comodo che il mondo dà alle piccole cose, ai piccoli egoismi, che permette che in grande scala si producano guerre ed ingiustizie. E' sempre dalle piccole cose che nascono le grandi.
Se potessi userei il condizionale, ma non sono un ipocrita, ed a ciò che scrivo sono il primo ad essere tenuto a tenervi fede.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> A parte lo scherzo sul taglio....non mi è mai successo ma sì, credo che arriverei alle mani.


nessuno qua si è erto a difensore degli uomini?
nessuno che ha scrito che soleluna è una possibile guerrafondaia (se giusta, ovviamente)? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 dai su, smettiamola con la retorica della difesa ad ogni costo...voler far poassare me come uno che giustifica ciecamente la violenza del mondo mi sembra strumentale...
con le donne si passa all'ironia...con un uomo si passa alla stigmatizzazione...mi sembra di essere rimasto all' '800 quando tra le donne erano in voga gli svenimenti e l'isteria...
mah!


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Dicembre 2008)

Ho lasciato spazio ad un fraintendimento, scusa: parlavo di usare il condizionale in senso generale, non riferito a te.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> nessuno qua si è erto a difensore degli uomini?
> nessuno che ha scrito che soleluna è una possibile guerrafondaia (se giusta, ovviamente)?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Se ci fai caso io ho parlato anche della violenza delle donne. 
Tu, comunque, non sei propriamente un cherubino, visto con quanto livore scrivi le tue cose (così almeno io tendo ad interpretare i tuoi scritti)


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Dicembre 2008)

Ma sei proprio sicuro che gli uomini vadano difesi come categoria o genere o partito o chissà che? Sei davvero convinto che si tratti del gioco delle parti?
Devi per forza optare per una "fazione" o un'altra? Per quale motivo ti senti così aggredito?


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cedere ad un accesso di violenza, purtroppo troppo spesso fa parte della nostra natura. Ma non quella umana, quella animale.
> E' comprensibile, perchè bestie siamo, ma comunque non giustificabile, come non è possibile giustificare l'opinione arcaica secondo la quale chi non reagisce con la violenza ad un'offesa è da considerarsi un debole od un incapace.
> il mio esempio della guerra pare un eccesso, se riferito ad una persona in particolare, ma è il cumulo di giustificazioni di comodo che il mondo dà alle piccole cose, ai piccoli egoismi, che permette che in grande scala si producano guerre ed ingiustizie. E' sempre dalle piccole cose che nascono le grandi.
> Se potessi userei il condizionale, ma non sono un ipocrita, ed a ciò che scrivo sono il primo ad essere tenuto a tenervi fede.


 accesso? chi ha parlato di accesso?
chi ha parlato di debole o incapace?
non parlo per il mondo intero..io parlo per Alessandro...se il resto del mondo è fatto da imbecilli non ne devo pagare io il prezzo morale..
tieni fede a quello che vuoi, ma a questo punto ti dico che dare giudizi su cosa penserebbe o farebbe qualcun'altro (e in questo caso me e ti dico che non giustifico in automatico nessuna guerra) che non  sia te stesso ti dico che è un atteggiamento un ciccinino presuntuoso..


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma sei proprio sicuro che gli uomini vadano difesi come categoria o genere o partito o chissà che? Sei davvero convinto che si tratti del gioco delle parti?
> Devi per forza optare per una "fazione" o un'altra? Per quale motivo ti senti così aggredito?


assolutamente no, io mi difendo da solo se posso... e se è il caso c'è la giustizia (cosa che assolutamente nel caso che ho descritto ho preventivato come reazione della persona schiaffeggiata però anche preventivato una disposizione a pagarne le conseguenze del caso)
io non opto per nessuno...faccio notare come però vi sia un atteggiamento diverso degli altri (non il mio) quando si tratta di un uomo o di una donna..forse un po' di coerenza non sarebbe male...anche tu sei intervenuto (mi pare e comunque sono disposto a ritrattare se riesci a dimostrarmi il contrario) solo quando ad "avallare" uno schiaffo (con tutti i se e i ma del caso..non mi pare che sia venuto a giustificare in toto un atteggiamento violento tout-cour) è stato un uomo, io....


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> accesso? chi ha parlato di accesso?
> chi ha parlato di debole o incapace?
> non parlo per il mondo intero..io parlo per Alessandro...se il resto del mondo è fatto da imbecilli non ne devo pagare io il prezzo morale..
> tieni fede a quello che vuoi, ma a questo punto ti dico che dare giudizi su cosa penserebbe o farebbe qualcun'altro (e in questo caso me e ti dico che non giustifico in automatico nessuna guerra) che non sia te stesso ti dico che è un atteggiamento un ciccinino presuntuoso..


Io non ho dato dell'imbecille nè del presuntuoso a nessuno. Fai i tuoi conti su chi qui ha giudicato. Io qui concludo, poichè forse sono un imbecille, ma mi piace parlare per confrontarmi, non litigare. Buon WE, Ita, e cerca di trovare un po' di pace. Il mondo non è contro di te.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se ci fai caso io ho parlato anche della violenza delle donne.
> Tu, comunque, non sei propriamente un cherubino, visto con quanto livore scrivi le tue cose (così almeno io tendo ad interpretare i tuoi scritti)


se debitamente provocato o offeso (anche un'offesa a qualcun altro può offendere me), il livore lo rivendico eccome...


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io non ho dato dell'imbecille nè del presuntuoso a nessuno. Fai i tuoi conti su chi qui ha giudicato. Io qui concludo, poichè forse sono un imbecille, ma mi piace parlare per confrontarmi, non litigare. Buon WE, Ita, e cerca di trovare un po' di pace. Il mondo non è contro di te.


tu lo hai fatto per primo, secondo quale principio (mi hai detto che io arriverò a giustificare le guerre= mi hai dato del futuro guerrafondaio e a me dà fastidio) tu puoi giudicare me e io no?
se avessi voluto confrontarti avresti usato il condizionale e io ti avrei risposto che ti sbagliavi perchè il mio pensiero è diverso da quello che tu hai dato per certo e hai anche ribadito che è così, devi tenere fede ad un principio..ma se il principio è il tuo. non puoi tenere fede ad un principio basato su una tua interpretazione arbitraria e oltretutto sbagliata su un concetto mai espresso di qualcun altro.
ogni volta si giustifica se stessi per un atteggiamento e quando lo si subisce gli altri sono maleducati..
io non ti ho dato dell'imbecille...ho fatto notare un tuo atteggiamento. che anche io posso tenere lo ammetto, figurati ma sempre in conseguenza di quello di qualcun altro e in questo caso è il tuo...
facciamo che tu ti sei sbagliato sul fatto che io arriverò a giustificare una guerra e che io mi sono sbagliato sul presuntuoso, ma facendoti se,pre notare la tempèoralità del giudizio...eheheheh


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Dicembre 2008)

Finchè troverai offese in ogni e qualsiasi parola.......
Ti auguro che tu riesca nella realtà a vivere meglio con le tue paure di quanto dai da intendere qui.


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Finchè troverai offese in ogni e qualsiasi parola.......
> Ti auguro che tu riesca nella realtà a vivere meglio con le tue paure di quanto dai da intendere qui.


dirmi che arriverò a giustificare una guerra era un complimento? allora grazie.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












io non ho paura...sei proprio incredibile......
però dovresti essere in greado di dire di che cosa ho paura..altrimenti è solo una boutade senza fondamento la tua..
ma non capisco...io rimango sempre basito...si da giudizio negativo su di me e io rispondo (disposto come sempre a ritornare sui miei passi se mi si dimostra il contrario) e non solo contento di averlo dato mi dai anche del timoroso?
cioè non mi conosci e dai giudizi su cose che non puoi sapere e poi magari pretendi anche di essere coerente perchè difendi e porti avanti una convinzione basata su che cosa? se non è un giudizio trancheant basato sul nulla non saprei proprio come definirlo questo
puoi dirmi che sono polemico e che non mi lascio dire nulla gratuitamente perchè è quello che traspare ok, ma da cosa tu possa aver deciso che io debba avere delle paure così forti (più di te o mediamente più di chiunque altro essere umano) da doverlo sottolineare me lo dovresti spiegare..soprattutto alla luce di quello che scrivi, e cioè che tenti di non dare mai giudizi sugli altri...
ho scritto tutto questo con la bocca semispalancata..proprio non mi viene di chiuderla...mah!


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Dicembre 2008)

Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.
Tento, in ogni mio intervento, di evitare di usare espressioni che penso possano offendere, e in questo caso ho detto che è dalle piccole cose che nascono le grandi, e l'ho detto con un'espressione per eccesso per dare maggior effetto al concetto. Mi scuso con te se non sono stato abbastanza chiaro nelle mie intenzioni. Se però tu, come hai dimostrato quasi in ogni tuo intervento, mostri che ogni cosa la interpreti come un'aggressione diretta, significa che quantomeno temi di essere aggredito, e non c' paura peggiore per chiudere occhi ed orecchie al vero significato di chi ci parla. Io so di avere sempre usato, nello scrivere, un tono pacato e sereno, il tuo inalberarti non mostra molta serenità d'animo. Scusami, avevo detto qualche post fa che avrei chiuso e sono ancora qui. Per evitare di aggredirti in futuro preferisco d'ora in poi inserirti tra gli ignored, così non ci saranno più occasioni in cui io possa metterti in condizioni di sbraitare come hai fatto finora. Non a causa mia, quantomeno. Stammi bene.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> dirmi che arriverò a giustificare una guerra era un complimento? allora grazie..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 La differenza sta tutta nella sproporzione di forza fisica.
L'osservazione di Alce sulla guerra era forse fuori luogo, ma io da pacifista convinta non sono convinta che la guerra sia sempre evitabile. E' evidente che che quando si viene aggrediti ci si sente legittimati a difendersi e questo vale nei repporti interpresonali, così come nei rapporti tra popolazioni.
Ci sono aggressioni di diverso tipo e risposte che possono essere adeguate o eccessive e si valuta caso per caso.
Nel mio caso sarebbe stata adeguata una reazione decisamente violenta.
Ma una reazione violenta fisica sarebbe stata giudicata eccessiva dalla legge (non lo era fino a non molto tempo fa) e così ho optato per la totale cancellazione di una persona dalla mia vita.
Poi c'è chi mi giudica eccessiva e pensa che dovrei mantenere rapporti amichevoli  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...ognuno la pensa secondo la sua testa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Dicembre 2008)

Se solo Gandhi avesse vissuto ai giorni nostri......
Se volete, per favore, leggetevi "Antiche come le montagne", o anche la sua biografia.
Vi farà capire meglio diverse cose. Senza con questo che ogni sua parola debba esser presa per oro colato, eh!


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.
> Tento, in ogni mio intervento, di evitare di usare espressioni che penso possano offendere, e in questo caso ho detto che è dalle piccole cose che nascono le grandi, e l'ho detto con un'espressione per eccesso per dare maggior effetto al concetto. Mi scuso con te se non sono stato abbastanza chiaro nelle mie intenzioni. Se però tu, come hai dimostrato quasi in ogni tuo intervento, mostri che ogni cosa la interpreti come un'aggressione diretta, significa che quantomeno temi di essere aggredito, e non c' paura peggiore per chiudere occhi ed orecchie al vero significato di chi ci parla. Io so di avere sempre usato, nello scrivere, un tono pacato e sereno, il tuo inalberarti non mostra molta serenità d'animo. Scusami, avevo detto qualche post fa che avrei chiuso e sono ancora qui. Per evitare di aggredirti in futuro preferisco d'ora in poi inserirti tra gli ignored, così non ci saranno più occasioni in cui io possa metterti in condizioni di sbraitare come hai fatto finora. Non a causa mia, quantomeno. Stammi bene.


ma scusa tu hai direttamente detto a me usando la seconda persona singolare (non so come essere più chiaro di così) e un verbo futuro che lascia poco spazio (anzi nessuno) alle interpretazioni e anzi hai proprio tu ribadito e confermato una seconda volta (dopo che ti ho detto che forse era meglio usare il condizionale visto che non puoi sapere se la penso così o meno con così scientifica-ridisegno meglio il concetto perchè forse non riesco a farmi capire-e inappuntabile sicurezza e da qui il mo "CICCININO presuntuoso) che io alessandro ragionando così arriverò a giustificare le guerre. come dovrei prenderla? come un giudizio positivo? io non giustifico nè la violenza sulle donne (che è ben diverso da quello che ho scritto io) e nemmeno le guerre. se poi mi dici che pensi che sia un giudizio positivo dire a una persona che arriverà a giustificare le guerre ti chiedo io scusa altrimenti in risposta a questo ribadisco quello che ho scritto . poi posso essere d'accordo meno e discutere se dalle piccole cose scaturiscono le grandi o viceversa e credo di poter avere anche un'opinione diversa dalla tua o no? 
e poi io non mi inalbero propio per niente...sto cercando di spiegarmi e se credo di essere stato offeso rispondo, e non mi sembra di averti insultato ma di averti dato del presuntuoso-da presumere, cioè formulare un concetto da cose non dette-spiegandoti anche il perchè e da quali parole usate fosse scaturito cosa che tu non hai fatto dandomi del pauroso, ad esempio..)...che c'è di strano?
anche quando dici che è automatico che se io ti rispondo è perchè temo un'aggressione è un'altra cosa che deduci senza sapere..forse lo è per te claudio, non per tutto il genere umano e sicuramente non lo è per me e sono io in persona a dirtelo..poi se sei una persona che anche davanti alle esternazione degli altri su cose delle quali non puoi essere così certo tiri diritto imperterrito per la tua strada allora è ok..cercherò nei limiti del possibile di non risponderti perchè a questo punto è inutile ogni confronto (cosa che dici di volere).
e attribuirlo a me, quando non è così anche dopo avertelo confermato, è un atteggiamento che trovo francamente fastidioso e sbagliato (e da questo immagino, ma forse sbaglierò, mi ribeccherò un'altra volta della persona che ha paura anche della propria ombra)


----------



## Old Jesus (6 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma scusa tu hai direttamente detto a me usando la seconda persona singolare (non so come essere più chiaro di così) e un verbo futuro che lascia poco spazio (anzi nessuno) alle interpretazioni e anzi hai proprio tu ribadito e confermato una seconda volta (dopo che ti ho detto che forse era meglio usare il condizionale visto che non puoi sapere se la penso così o meno con così scientifica-ridisegno meglio il concetto perchè forse non riesco a farmi capire-e inappuntabile sicurezza e da qui il mo "CICCININO presuntuoso) che io alessandro ragionando così arriverò a giustificare le guerre. come dovrei prenderla? come un giudizio positivo? io non giustifico nè la violenza sulle donne (che è ben diverso da quello che ho scritto io) e nemmeno le guerre. se poi mi dici che pensi che sia un giudizio positivo dire a una persona che arriverà a giustificare le guerre ti chiedo io scusa altrimenti in risposta a questo ribadisco quello che ho scritto . poi posso essere d'accordo meno e discutere se dalle piccole cose scaturiscono le grandi o viceversa e credo di poter avere anche un'opinione diversa dalla tua o no?
> e poi io non mi inalbero propio per niente...sto cercando di spiegarmi e se credo di essere stato offeso rispondo, e non mi sembra di averti insultato ma di averti dato del presuntuoso-da presumere, cioè formulare un concetto da cose non dette-spiegandoti anche il perchè e da quali parole usate fosse scaturito cosa che tu non hai fatto dandomi del pauroso, ad esempio..)...che c'è di strano?
> anche quando dici che è automatico che se io ti rispondo è perchè temo un'aggressione è un'altra cosa che deduci senza sapere..forse lo è per te claudio, non per tutto il genere umano e sicuramente non lo è per me e sono io in persona a dirtelo..poi se sei una persona che anche davanti alle esternazione degli altri su cose delle quali non puoi essere così certo tiri diritto imperterrito per la tua strada allora è ok..cercherò nei limiti del possibile di non risponderti perchè a questo punto è inutile ogni confronto (cosa che dici di volere).
> e attribuirlo a me, quando non è così anche dopo avertelo confermato, è un atteggiamento che trovo francamente fastidioso e sbagliato (e da questo immagino, ma forse sbaglierò, mi ribeccherò un'altra volta della persona che ha paura anche della propria ombra)


 
Cazz.o, quanto scrivi, Ale..... Ndò la trovi, tutta stà energia ?


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Dicembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Cazz.o, quanto scrivi, Ale..... Ndò la trovi, tutta stà energia ?


 ma guarda..con te non spreco nemmeno più energie ad essere nemmeno ironico..molto semplicemente, vai a cagare.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




addio..si spera...


----------



## Old Jesus (6 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma guarda..con te non spreco nemmeno più energie ad essere nemmeno ironico..molto semplicemente, vai a cagare..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma povero...... manco a cagare riesci più ?


----------



## Old Italia1 (6 Dicembre 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma povero...... manco a cagare riesci più ?


 senti, vai a scrivere le tue caxxate a qualcun altro..qui non sei ben accetto (parlo solo per me ovviamente)
grazie..
addio...


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> nessuno qua si è erto a difensore degli uomini?
> nessuno che ha scrito che soleluna è una possibile guerrafondaia (se giusta, ovviamente)?
> 
> 
> ...


 
beh, non è questione di difesa a tutti i costi. di femminismo o cose simili. Basta guardare i dati e le statistiche che dicono che per le donne la maggior parte delle aggressioni avviene in famiglia, ovvero da persone con le quali, in teoria, dovresti sentirti sicura. 
Guerrafondaia? No, non mi sento tale anche perchè non esistono guerre giuste ma in caso di tradimento credo che uno schiaffo lo mollerei


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beh, non è questione di difesa a tutti i costi. di femminismo o cose simili. Basta guardare i dati e le statistiche che dicono che per le donne la maggior parte delle aggressioni avviene in famiglia, ovvero da persone con le quali, in teoria, dovresti sentirti sicura.
> Guerrafondaia? No, non mi sento tale anche perchè non esistono guerre giuste *ma in caso di tradimento credo che uno schiaffo lo mollerei[*/quote]
> 
> Al traditore, all'amante o ad entrambi?


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> soleluna80 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > beh, non è questione di difesa a tutti i costi. di femminismo o cose simili. Basta guardare i dati e le statistiche che dicono che per le donne la maggior parte delle aggressioni avviene in famiglia, ovvero da persone con le quali, in teoria, dovresti sentirti sicura.
> ...


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> al traditore in primis...*all'amante se riesco a beccarla*




















   non è che serva poi a molto... mah autocritica in primis, le vendette non risolvono nulla...


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> non è che serva poi a molto... mah autocritica in primis, le vendette non risolvono nulla...


hai ragione, il tradimento spesso ha radici insite nella coppia solo che è così difficile accorgersene e poi ammetterlo. Quando è successo alla mia amica lei continuava ad apostrofare l'altra alla fine le ho detto: "sì lei non è stata corretta, visto che sapeva che lui è impagnato ma appunto quello impegnato era lui, sarebbe dovuto essere lui a rifiutare"


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> hai ragione, il tradimento spesso ha radici insite nella coppia solo che è così difficile accorgersene e poi ammetterlo. Quando è successo alla mia amica lei continuava ad apostrofare l'altra alla fine le ho detto: "sì lei non è stata corretta, visto che sapeva che lui è impagnato ma appunto quello impegnato era lui, sarebbe dovuto essere lui a rifiutare"


eh ma sai Sole le altre si buttano sempre addosso e come si fa a resistere


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> eh ma sai Sole le altre si buttano sempre addosso e come si fa a resistere


 













   chissà perchè però alcuni ci riescono, saranno dei martiri??


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> chissà perchè però alcuni ci riescono, saranno dei martiri??
























   al primo tradimento mio marito si è giustificato davvero così. Io non ho fatto nulla, giuro, è lei che si è buttata addosso...


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> al primo tradimento mio marito si è giustificato davvero così. Io non ho fatto nulla, giuro, è lei che si è buttata addosso...


immagino che tu gli abbia risposto " ah, beh, allora caro figurati capisco benissimo che non avresti potuto fare altrimenti!"


----------



## MK (9 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> immagino che tu gli abbia risposto " ah, beh, allora caro figurati capisco benissimo che non avresti potuto fare altrimenti!"


... l'ho sposato...


----------

